# Making Homemade



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

hey guys since the off season is upon us. Some of my buddies and I are thinking about just making some silo's for something to do and make some spread fillers. We have one prototype but its kinda of lame.

Any one have a good way to do this?

Or a pattern or something


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

man we made some out of 1/4 in plywood wayyyyyyy back in the day.... we just traced outlaws and realgeese onto plywood and then cut them out with a bandsaw.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

I would say save your money and just buy the real-geese silos. by the time you but a sheet of 1/4" plywood for $20 and $20 in paint and then the time to do it and all you end up with is some ugly deeks that you won't use.

my $.02

David


----------



## harvester (Jan 23, 2008)

Buying them would be a lot less headach and look better.

Just my .02 cents


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

we used this really thin plywood and they turned out pretty good for home made


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

its not about whether or not we use them we just want something to do lol


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

I did this for snows. I purchased a dozen big flock snow silo's from scheels, tok out the different positions and then traced they onto FRP, much easier for snows since you only need to paint black on them. FRP comes white. I can make 28 silos out of one 4x8 sheet, buy $1 spray paint and then add the texas rag wood dowels. They come out to less then a dollar each, something like .91 cents. Take about 1 1/2 hrs to trace,cut,paint and put together 4 sheets or 112.

You can't buy to many snow silos for $10.00 a dozen


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

correction was able to get 128 silos out of 4 sheets, 32 per sheet


----------



## bust'em (Oct 27, 2007)

IOWAFOWLER said:


> correction was able to get 128 silos out of 4 sheets, 32 per sheet


 IOWAFOWLER What is FRP I've never heard of it. AND where do you buy this FRP, and how much is it a sheet? Thanks.


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

The stuff I purchased is called Plas-tex polywall. Its thin plastic sheathing, made for bathrooms, car washes, kitchen areas. I purchased it at the local Menards for $17.77 a sheet, use to get it for $12, Home depot or Lowes should carry it.

I traced them out on one sheet then cut all 4 shets t once with a jigsaw, took about 20 min to cut out. Drilled holes through them top and bottom then slid in dowels. Did 128 today and will add another 128 nxt weekend.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

IOWA thats a great idea man! Were going to try to make some snow silo's for when we go to canada possibly next year.

Here's how the head came out on the first goose










The body has not been painted yet.


----------



## cmhlop72 (Feb 24, 2007)

why paint the body? just call it a dusky and be done. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

What?


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

For snows, just get your hands on a bunch of campaign signs and cut em out. Those things are everywhere.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

diver your sig has avery in it?


----------



## cmhlop72 (Feb 24, 2007)

you guys dont know what duskys are?


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

no sir.


----------



## cmhlop72 (Feb 24, 2007)

http://www.dfw.state.or.us/resources/hu ... _dusky.pdf

duskys are a subspecies of canada geese found mostly in washington and oregon but ive heard of some making it this far down south. before that starts a riot, at least i was TOLD they were duskys. 
thats a link to the guide for testing in oregon. its a pretty cool deal, even if you dont get to hunt these species.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

WingedShooter7 said:


> diver your sig has avery in it?


Notice what's right below it? It's a Kool Aid package


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

oh didnt see that diver! Thats some funny stuff :lol:


----------



## kberggren (Mar 27, 2006)

Either get some election signs or buy corrugated plastic sheets. I bought 24" * 24" sheets a couple years ago and got 2 decoys per sheet, except for my sentries and they work great. Corroplast is light weight, water resistance, and the stake system is very is easy and effective. When cutting the decoys out make sure the flutes run up and down and then you can use 3/16 steel rod for the stakes and all you have to do is run the stake through the flute. All together with the corroplast, spray paint, primer, steel rods, and flocking the decoys only cost $1.05 a piece and took only an hour to do everything from cut them to to paint per dozen. They looked good and hunted with them for a whole season then after the season was over i flocked them all and now they look even better! I think they look better than any other silhouette except real geese. I have 13 different poses i came up with which are 9 different feeders, 2 sentries, 1 sleeper, and 1 rester on its belly. Use Krylon Camo Spray Paint, brown for the body and khaki for the belly and the color is perfect. Once i get my pictures saved on the computer i'll post some pics of them.


----------



## kberggren (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't have any of my field hunting pictures uploaded yet but here are some of my pictures with hunting silhouettes on shorelines.


----------



## kberggren (Mar 27, 2006)

Here just one of the days on how we ended up on one of the days using the silhouettes. Also, 3 of the guys are gone cause they had to get to class. We had around 4 days like this each season for the 3 season using this type of set ups. We also got a banded drake this of 30 birds that took a little over an hour to get. We had another day that same season where we shot another 30 birds in less than 35 minutes with the same setup.


----------



## bust'em (Oct 27, 2007)

I didnt seee any canadas in that picture. All i seen were ducks in that picture. Do the canadas not want to come into to them. Just curious. Because I thought the decoys looked good Ive been wanting to make some myself.


----------



## kberggren (Mar 27, 2006)

The geese do come into them. These were pictures taken where we hunted lakes where not a lot of geese were located but they were great spots for ducks. I did shoot a few geese on these lakes but nothing super major. But I got some great fields pick of hunting geese with these and will get them posted as soon as i get them scanned onto the computer.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

To be honest i'd fork over the cash for the work just because i could see myself getting really frustrated making some. But there is a sense of pride and accomplishment to be had when you do encounter success over dekes or whatever that you had made yourself, thats for sure. There are so many pros and cons to this situation but either way I guess you'd probably win out! :beer:


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

WingedShooter7 said:


> IOWA thats a great idea man! Were going to try to make some snow silo's for when we go to canada possibly next year.
> 
> Here's how the head came out on the first goose
> 
> ...


Avery, that's a nice looking decoy. Good work,
Dan


----------

